# Early Black Friday Sale on Apps, some with coins rebate!!!!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some tremendous sales on apps right now--and some come with coins back. Here's the list of 4-star and above apps. (There are more with lower ratings, too!)

Here's a sampling!


Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood (Full) Normally $4.99, sale $0.99, 30 coins back! There are several by this company in addition to the ones I've included here.


Dr. Panda's Beauty Salon


Dr. Panda's Daycare


Clockwork Tales: Of Glass and Ink (Full) Normally $4.99, sale $0.99, earn 30 coins.


Plex Normally $4.99, sale $2.49


OfficeSuite Professional 8 Normally $14.99, sale 0.99!!!!

Where's My Water? Normally $1.99, sale $0.99


Sonic The Hedgehog 2 Free


Dr. Panda's Airport Normally $1.99, sale $0.99
Also three other Dr. Panda apps at $0.99

For the complete list, regardless of ratings, click here!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll definitely have to check these out.
I did get Plex in the past (I think it was a FAOTD at one point) - but I still haven't really figured out how to use it. Folks are reporting that the new Fire TV Stick works wonderfully with Plex.

If anyone has a link to a tutorial on how to really set up Plex properly - please PM me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I'll definitely have to check these out.
> I did get Plex in the past (I think it was a FAOTD at one point) - but I still haven't really figured out how to use it. Folks are reporting that the new Fire TV Stick works wonderfully with Plex.
> 
> If anyone has a link to a tutorial on how to really set up Plex properly - please PM me.


I got Plex, too, at some point or another... If I get time (like if my Echo doesn't arrive today), I'll play with it.

Many of these were FAOTDs in the past, but many were not, so it's worth going through the list!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... If I get time (like if my Echo doesn't arrive today), I'll play with it.
> 
> Betsy


Oooohhh - you're getting an Echo! Definitely let us know how you like it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YEa, I got plex but not sure I ever installed it even...


----------

